
Apple's iPad Seen Cannibalizing Netbook Sales - sant0sk1
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/06/apples-ipad-seen-cannibalizing-netbook-sales/
======
dwwoelfel
Apple doesn't sell netbooks, so the iPad isn't cannibalizing netbook sales. If
iPad sales decreased sales of, say macbooks, then it would be appropriate to
cry cannibal.

Cannibalization from Wikipedia:

"In marketing and strategy, cannibalization refers to a reduction in the sales
volume, sales revenue, or market share of one product as a result of the
introduction of a new product _by the same producer._ " [emphasis mine]

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannibalization>

------
jasonlbaptiste
It's just about a month into it. There's no way a valid correlation can be
made. This is just linkbait.

~~~
pohl
You're right: the attempt at making a correlation with the slowing of netbook
growth deceleration is dubious. That's only half of the article, though. The
other half is data from survey respondents:

 _a Morgan Stanley/Alphawise survey conducted in March that found that 44% of
U.S. consumers who were planning to buy an iPad said that they were buying it
instead of a netbook or notebook computer._

